# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Изменения в статусах пользователей и повышение квот

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

На форуме произведена незначительная модификация статусов и пользовательских групп с целью упростить иерархию групп и сделать ее более эффективной. 

*1. Статусы по количеству сообщений*

Статусы пользователей по количеству сообщений упразднены. С этого момента все статусы определяются пользовательской группой, и каждое автоматическое изменение статуса равнозначно расширению прав пользователя на форуме.

*2. Иерархия групп*

Группы разделяются на три типа:

1) Служебные группы
2) Участники форума
3) Участники проекта

К служебным группам относятся:

- гости (Unregistered)
- ожидающие модерации (Awaiting Moderation)
- ожидающие подтверждения (Awaiting Confirmation)
- забаненные (Banned)

К участникам форума относятся (в порядке возрастания прав):

- обычные участники:
--- младшие участники (Junior Member)
--- участники (Full Member)
--- старшие участники (Senior Member)
- привилегированные участники: 
--- студенты (Student)
--- стажеры (Probationer)
--- внешние специалисты (External Specialist)

К участникам проекта относятся (в порядке возрастания прав):

- VIP
- хелперы (Helper)
- эксперты (Expert)
- модераторы (Moderator)
- супермодераторы (Global Moderator)
- администраторы (Administrator)

*3. Автоматические повышения обычных участников*

При регистрации пользователь автоматически зачисляется в группу Младший участник | Junior Member и получает соответствующий статус. При достижении счетчика сообщений или баллов репутации = 100 и прошествии 30 дней с момента регистрации участник форума повышается до группы Участник | Full Member, получая вместе с новым статусом новые, более широкие права на форуме. При достижении счетчика сообщений = 500 или баллов репутации = 1500 и прошествии 60 дней с момента регистрации производится автоматическое повышение до группы Старший участник | Senior Member. В этом случае участник также получает новый пользовательский статус и новые права.

*4. Повышение квот на личные сообщения (ЛС)*

Параллельно с изменением статусов и групп увеличены квоты на количество хранимых сообщений с личном ящике для большинства групп. Новые квоты составляют:

Full Member: 100
Senior Member: 150
External Specialist: 200
Helper: 250
Expert: 300
Moderator: 350
Global Moderator: 500

Не упомянутые в списке группы пользуются прежними квотами на ЛС.

*5. Возможные проблемы*

Форум произвел автоматическое обновление статусов пользователей после проведенных изменений. Если у вас наблюдаются проблемы со статусом, сообщите об этом представителю группы администраторов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Ну наконец-то. А то я не люблю личку чистить  :Smiley:

----------


## Олег Акопян

Уважаемый, *NickGolovko*, простите, но хотелось бы уточнить правильно я понял или нет.
Повышение прав Обычных участников сводится только к увеличению квоты на ЛС? Просто о каких других правах у этой группы может идти речь из текста не понятно. Если есть какие-то другие права то укажите где это можно прочитать.
И если можно поясните, будите так добры, в чем отличие статуса Expert от Helper.
Заранее благодарен за разъяснения.

----------


## NickGolovko

Группа Full Member отличается от Junior Member

- квотой на вложения файлов (1 млн. байт против 600 тыс. байт)
- количеством сохраняемых ЛС (100 против 50)
- возможностью работать с функциями отслеживания личных сообщений
- возможностью удалять свои события в календаре
- возможностью загрузки своего аватара
- возможностью загружать изображение в подпись
- возможностью использовать BB-коды цвета и размера в подписи
- возможностью видеть уровень нарушений пользователей

Отличие Expert от Helper состоит в том, что Expert - наградное звание, присваиваемое по результатам закрытого голосования специалистам, обладающим высокими экспертными познаниями в той или иной области компьютерной науки. Звание Helper, в свою очередь, может получить любой стажер, допущенный к сдаче зачетов в Практикуме и успешно прошедший все испытания при тестировании его навыков; данное звание не обязывает к экспертным познаниям, требует специализации в лечении компьютеров от вредоносного ПО по нашему методу (что для эксперта не обязательно) и предполагает активную постоянную работу в разделе Помогите.

----------


## maXmo

> При достижении счетчика сообщений = 500 или репутации = 300 и прошествии 60 дней с момента регистрации


за такую конструкцию компилятор выдал бы предупреждение, т.к. операция логического И имеет больший приоритет по сравнению с операцией логического ИЛИ, но об этом мало кто помнит. Вы действительно именно это имели в виду? Тогда не понятно… по идее в моём случае это утверждение истинно. Либо там должно быть не ИЛИ, а И.

----------


## borka

> Ну наконец-то. А то я не люблю личку чистить


+1.

----------


## NickGolovko

> за такую конструкцию компилятор выдал бы предупреждение, т.к. операция логического И имеет больший приоритет по сравнению с операцией логического ИЛИ, но об этом мало кто помнит. Вы действительно именно это имели в виду? Тогда не понятно… по идее в моём случае это утверждение истинно. Либо там должно быть не ИЛИ, а И.


Выражение имеет вид 



```
(количество сообщений ИЛИ репутация) И дата регистрации
```

Вас устраивает данное уточнение?  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

Ещё бы доступ в скрытые разделы тем, у кого репа выше 600

----------


## wise-wistful

Простите, уважаемый, *NickGolovko*, но смотрю у *maXmo* 



> Регистрация: 21.09.2004
> Сообщения: 896 
> Репутация: 277





> При достижении счетчика сообщений= 500 или репутации = 300 и прошествии 60 дней с момента регистрации производится автоматическое повышение до группы Старший участник | Senior Member





> (количество сообщений ИЛИ репутация) И дата регистрации


а статус у него *Full Member*. Судя по приведённой градации статус должен быть *Senior Member*
И у *Surfer*



> Регистрация: 09.08.2006
> Сообщения: 488 
> Репутация: 641


Статус *Full Member*

----------


## NickGolovko

Вижу.

Уже по дороге домой вчера я понял, в чем суть проблемы, только что я ее исправил.

Так как повышения задавал не я - они уже были определены, когда я получил занимаемую должность, - я счел, что они уже проверены в работе и действуют корректно, и не стал проверять их. Однако упомянутое maXmo выше несоответствие потребовало пересмотра заданных повышений. Дело в том, что повышение до Senior Member (бывшей "Завсегдатай") было определено как повышение для группы Junior Member, т.е. статус Senior Member мог получить только младший участник, в то время как для группы Full Member повышений задано не было.

Я переконфигурировал повышения на прежних условиях и задал форуму произвести повышения с новыми настройками.

К слову:

если вы *только что* достигли требуемых параметров, но еще не переведены в новую группу, то просьба подождать. Форум производит автоматические повышения каждый час.

И еще к слову: 

я увеличил требования к репутации для повышения до Senior Member, см. первый пост. 1500 баллов репутации примерно соответствуют коэффициенту репутации 300. Сделано это потому, что уровни репутации в последнее время сильно возросли, и набрать 300 баллов репутации практически ничего не стоит.

На всякий случай напоминаю: *баллы репутации* отображаются у вас в личном кабинете в заголовке таблицы полученных отзывов. Из нескольких факторов, в числе которых и баллы, формируется *коэффициент репутации*, отображаемый в ваших сообщениях на форуме. Обычно коэффициент репутации составляет примерно 1/5 от количества баллов репутации.

----------


## borka

> Обычно коэффициент репутации составляет примерно 1/5 от количества баллов репутации.


Я смотрю, у всех репа упала в два-три раза, а баллы репутации, наверное, нет. Поэтому, вероятно, не 1/5, а ужЕ меньше. У меня, например, коэффициент репутации 1/10 получается.  :Wink:

----------


## NickGolovko

Да, был произведен перерасчет коэффициентов:

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=18134

----------


## borka

> Да, был произведен перерасчет коэффициентов:


Это я читал. Я к тому, что не 1/5, а примерно 1/10.

----------


## maXmo

Угу, у меня тоже примерно 1/10. Вроде до перерасчёта было 1/5.

----------


## NickGolovko

Когда я писал примечание, было еще 1/5.  :Smiley:  Теперь действительно примерно один к десяти.

----------

